# visionneuse de photos type Windows



## furiet (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous
J'aide quelqu'un à passer de PC à Mac : cette personne ne veut pas utiliser iPhoto et voudrait donc pouvoir utiliser sur Mac Snow Leopard un logiciel de même type que celui disponible sur Windows, prenant en compte je pense un dossier avec des flèches gauche et droite pour afficher les photos de ce dossier les unes après les autres.


----------



## Larme (19 Novembre 2012)

Aperçu/Coup d'&#339;il ?


----------



## furiet (19 Novembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Aperçu/Coup d'il ?


Bonjour
Sous Windows XP, sous l'équivalent de Finder, quand on double clique sur une photo, celle-ci s'affiche sous le logiciel "Aperçu des images et des télécopies Windows", mais avec les flèches on peut visualiser "en grand" toutes les autres photos situées dans le même dossier.
Avec Aperçu, on peut ouvrir en même temps toutes les photo d'un dossier mais celles-ci occupent chacune une fenêtre, il n'y a pas les flèches d'exploration..
Il y a des gens qui veulent absolument retrouver sur Mac toutes les habitudes qu'ils avaient sous Windows, mais il est vrai que dans ce cas, pour ce qui est de l'exploration en tout cas, le logiciel Windows est plus simple..


----------



## Larme (19 Novembre 2012)

Plus simple peut-être, mais pas logique en tant qu'application, si ce n'est surouche de l'explorateur...
Aperçu ouvrira une fenêtre différente à chaque fois qu'on l'ouvre avec un ou plusieurs fichiers. Mais si les fichiers sont ouverts en même temps (sélection multiple), c'est en une seule fenêtre avec navigation par lesnflèches.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2012)

@furiet. GraphicConverter me semble faire ce que demande la personne qui veut garder ses habitudes Windows sous Mac (lol - ça lui passera). 

Étant donné un dossier de photos, au lieu de lancer le 'Gestionnaire d'images' [alt+cmd+O] qui ouvre le dossier en affichant une planche des photos sous forme de vignettes en côte-à-côte ; lancer simplement la commande 'Ouvrir' [cmd+O] sur une photo, la 1ère par exemple. GraphicConverter affiche en grand la photo, avec dans la barre de menu supérieure une flèche gauche (qui permet d'afficher successivement, à chaque clic, la photo immédiatement antérieure ; si on part de la 1ère photo, on passe ainsi à la dernière, à l'avant-dernière, à l'antépénultième etc.) ; et une flèche droite (qui permet d'afficher successivement, à chaque clic, la photo immédiatement postérieure ; en partant de la 1ère, la 2è, la 3è etc.). 

Chaque usage des flèches en question affiche la photo en grand et elle seule, avec les outils qu'on veut dans la barre de menu. Évidemment, on est là dans l'usage le plus trivial de GraphicConverter, mais c'est comme pour les couteaux à usage multiples, on peut se contenter de la lame canif (lol). Évidemment, GraphicConverter est une application payante.


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2012)

Les bonnes mauvaises habitudes, ça se perd. 

Ceci dit, en fait sous Windows,  avec l'Explorateur, il faut quand même choisir l'option Présentation par grosse icône.

Avec le Finder ou un dossier quelconque, ce sera la même chose...



 



...et on fait défiler les photos avec les flèches.


----------



## furiet (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à vous deux et merci de vos réponses
Larme
Sous Snow Leopard et Aperçu 5.0.5, si j'ouvre plusieurs fichiers en même temps, j'ai plusieurs fenêtres, et non ce que tu décris : question de version ?
macomaniac
Avec Graphic Converter 4,9,2, version ante diluvienne, je n'a' pas les flèches.
J'aurais voulu disposer d'une version d'essai de la version actuelle 7, n'en ayant pas de réel besoin, utilisant iPhoto.. Si je dis à ma cliente (je la forme) que ce logiciel est payant, alors que la fonction est comprise dans Windows, elle va râler..Alors j'espère que la solution de Larme avec Aperçu est compatible avec Snow Leopard, mais comme la mise à jour ne m'est pas proposée, j'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas possible.


> (lol - ça lui passera).


J'ai bien ri en lisant cela : es-tu un switcheur ? Ce n'est pas la peine d'expliquer à quelqu'un qui est allergique au changement (on l'est tous plus ou moins) que sur Mac "c'est plus "simple" : elle ne veut pas utiliser iPhoto qui lui semble-t-il ait des choses "dans son dos", elle préfère visionner avec le logiciel sus-cité et cataloguer en créant des dossiers sous explorateur Windows ou Finder Mac.
Existe-t-il une doc expliquant commet gérer ses photos sous Windows comme on le fait avec iPhoto sur Mac ?
Si tu es un switcheur, peux-tu me donner les raisons de ton switcch ?
Certes il y a des dysfonctionnements sur Mac, mais quand même : j'ai un copain informaticien qui a toujours utilisé du PC, donc il connaît, il n'arrive pas sous Windows 7 à installer un pilote WiFi 32 ou 64 bits, je ne sais plus, il a régénéré le système, sans effet, c'est un peu gros non ?
Existe-t-il pour Windows un site aussi sympa et utile que MacG ?


----------



## Larme (19 Novembre 2012)

De souvenir, avec _SnowLeopard_, si tu ouvres en même temps plusieurs fichiers, ça marche...
Avec un CMD+A, CMD+O par exemple depuis le Finder dans un dossier d'images.


----------



## furiet (19 Novembre 2012)

Locke
En tapant un espace, on a tout de suite la taille la plus grande pour la zone image de Cover flow, puis on sélectionne avec les flèches haut et bas (et non droite et gauche...) les photos du dossier. On a par ailleurs la possibilité "plein écran".
Larme
c'est QuickTime qui se lance chez moi, avec une fenêtre par photo, mais si après avoir tout sélectionné dans un dossier de x éléments on fait clic droit, on a l'option "coup d'il sur x éléments", et là on a flèche gauche et flèche droite, et la possibilité de faire un diaporama. La touche espace a le même charme et on peut passer en plein écran, peut-être que la miss Windows sera contente..


----------



## Larme (19 Novembre 2012)

Si c'est _QuickTime_ qui se lance, c'est que doit y avoir une vidéo dans le tas... Sinon, y'a un soucis...


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2012)

J'utilise GraphicConverter 8.2. Voici une capture de sa fenêtre de visionnement simple (slideshow) :





Vous remarquez, entourées de rouge, les flèches de défilement droite et gauche. Elles s'insèrent dans la barre de menu supérieure de la fenêtre si on le choisit via 'Personnalisation'. Était-ce déjà possible dans les anciennes versions de GraphicConverter? Pour s'en assurer, voir le menu 'Affichage' et 'Personnalisation'.



> Si je dis à ma cliente (je la forme) que ce logiciel est payant, alors que la fonction est comprise dans Windows, elle va râler


 - Il y a une _Justice Naturelle_, ici, qu'à vouloir garder Windows sous Mac, cela se PAYE (lol).

Je pourrais peut-être être qualifié de '_Contre-Switcheur_'. J'ai toujours refusé avec la plus extrême énergie de pratiquer l'informatique, aussi longtemps qu'on m'a confronté à des PC faisant tourner Windows ; par contre, je suis devenu instantanément amateur lorsqu'un ami mathématicien m'a revendu son Mac (iBook G3 - Système 9). Je n'ai jamais eu personnellement que des Macs, je les ai tous gardés, et ils marchent tous aussi bien qu'au premier jour. Ma femme n'utilisant au départ que des PC, il a bien fallu, périodiquement, que je me collette avec Windows pour _voler à son secours_. Ces 'switchs' Mac &#8594; Pc m'ont fait comprendre le sens logique de l'expression de _Nietzsche_ : «Ce qui ne te tue pas te rend plus fort». Les retours Pc &#8594; Mac ajoutaient donc au plaisir naturel de 'rentrer chez soi' sa validation par les affres d'une 'contre-épreuve'. Voilà pour le '_Contre-Switcheur_'! Pour terminer l'historiette, ma femme a fini par passer sous Mac, et, bien que revendiquant indéfiniment la POSSIBILITÉ FORMELLE de recourir à Windows sous Mac (elle est donc triplement équipée de CrossOver, d'une partition BootCamp et d'une machine virtuelle Windows de Parallels Desktop lol), dans la pratique ne l'ACTUALISE jamais. Quant à ses Pc successifs, tous hors d'usage, ce sont des blocs de poussière au sous-sol.


----------



## nickos (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

sinon, perso, j'utilise Xee, qui est léger, simple, et de très bonne facture (puisque gratuit...).

Bonne soirée
Nickos


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2012)

[Petit édit. J'ai lancé mon Snow Léopard Virtuel sous Mountain Lion. Le truc le plus simple est peut-être le suivant : donné un dossier photo, l'ouvrir dans une fenêtre Finder et faire cmd+A (sélectionner toutes les photos). Puis presser la barre d'espacement du clavier déclenche 'QuickLook' (= Coup d'il) qui affiche la première photo, avec dans la barre de menu inférieure (elle est en haut sous Mountain Lion), les fameuses flèches de défilement droite et gauche. Il y a des flèches diagonales également permettant  l'affichage  en grand écran (ce qui s'obtient aussi d'emblée en pressant simultanément Alt + Barre d'espacement après la sélection des photos), mais l'inconvénient est que la barre de menu noire sort du pied de page pour venir se placer en surimpression de la photo, à distance du bord inférieur. Mieux vaut se contenter de l'affichage par la barre d'espacement simple, et tirer sur la fenêtre avec le pointeur pour l'agrandir par défaut au format de l'écran. On obtient alors ce qui est désiré : une seule photo à la fois, grand écran, et des flèches permettant le remplacement de la photo par la suivante ou la précédente strictement confinées au pied de page sans empiètement sur l'image. Et c'est GRATUIT, ce coup-ci...]


----------

